# PREPARE TO GO ROGUE!



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

*The Version Fans Have Been Waiting For hits Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD July 14!*

_Includes an Alternate, Never-Before-Seen Cut and Nearly 90 Minutes of New Special Features, as well as the Theatrical Version_

*LOS ANGELES, Calif. (May 19, 2015) *- Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment will take you back in time for an all new experience as the *X-Men: Days of Future Past Rogue Cut *hits Blu-ray™ and DVD July 14. Fan-favorite mutant Rogue, played by Anna Paquin, finally joins the all-star cast, including Hugh Jackman, Michael Fassbender, James McAvoy, Halle Berry, Jennifer Lawrence, Ellen Page, Ian McKellen and Patrick Stewart, as they prepare to battle the Sentinels!

With a never-before-seen, alternate cut of the film-plus nearly 90 minutes of all-new, immersive special features, The _X-Men: Days of Future Past Rogue Cut_ takes you deeper into the X-Men universe than ever before. Rogue makes her return as the all-star characters from the original X-Men film trilogy join forces with their younger selves and unite to battle armies of murderous Sentinel robots who are hunting down mutants and humans alike!

Packed with an all new cut of *X-Men: Days of Future Past *and nearly 90 minutes of new content, the Rogue Cut is the ultimate fan collectible! Go behind-the-battle for Earth with the definitive documentary "Mutant vs Machine" or look into the future with a sneak peek of the new _Fantastic Four _film.

*X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST ROGUE CUT BLU-RAY™ SPECIAL FEATURES*

●

Rogue Cut

○

Audio Commentary by Bryan Singer and John Ottman

●

Theatrical Version of the Film

○

Audio Commentary by Bryan Singer and Simon Kinberg

●

Mutant vs Machine

●

X-Men: Unguarded

●

Gallery

●

Second Screen App

●

Fantastic Four Sneak Peek

*X-MEN: DAYS OF FUTURE PAST ROGUE CUT DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

●

Rogue Cut

○

Audio Commentary by Bryan Singer and John Ottman

●

Theatrical Version of the Film

○

Audio Commentary by Bryan Singer and Simon Kinberg

●

Mutant vs Machine

●

X-Men: Unguarded

●

Gallery

●

Fantastic Four Sneak Peek

*ABOUT TWENTIETH CENTURY FOX HOME ENTERTAINMENT*
Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment is the industry leading worldwide marketing, sales and distribution company for all Fox produced, acquired and third party partner film and television programing. Each year TCFHE expands its award-winning global product portfolio with the introduction of new entertainment content through established and emerging formats including DVD, Blu-ray™ and Digital HD™. Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment is a subsidiary of 21st Century Fox.


----------

